# Update on Naughty von Wolfstaum



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Just thought I should post an update about Copper (Naughty) and some new pics. She's continuing to do very well with protection, obedience, and tracking. She loves protection and is progressing quickly, very intense but not out of control. Tracking is amazing, this dog lives to track (and play ball) at just over 11 months old I feel like we could already completely cut out food. Tracks very nice and fairly slow, and indicates articles perfectly. At home she's just as good, trustworthy in any situation and settles well in the house, I really don't even use the crate anymore. Just so happy with how she is turning out and very grateful for all the guidance I've gotten from Lee, Leesa, and the Brockingtons.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats on all the accomplishments!! Sounds like you and Copper have been working hard and having a blast doing it. She certainly is a gorgeous girl!!:wub: Great photos!!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful girl! Congrats!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She looks great! Congrats!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looking fantastic!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a fantastic girl! And she's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Beautiful! What a little rocket - love that picture of her jumping for the sleeve. Congratulations on all of your accomplishments with her


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Just got a message today from Jason, who was there training with you guys - he was really impressed with Naughty and said what a great job you are all doing with her!!!!

Thanks !!!!   




Lee


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow, what a great looking girl! How much does she weigh?


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Have not weighed her in a little while but about a month ago she was 55 lbs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Her mom is on the more petite side - the boys are bigger, Ember is big too......Mom is now home permanently - except for when I need a dog sitter!!! She is a TOTAL lover......great snuggler, OK with the cats too! Naughty seems to take after Kira more



Lee


----------

